# Lighting question



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

So I just bought the zoo med t5 HO 48w lighting system and it's not going to work. You can't mount it to th tank with a glass top on and running witout a top isn't an option. I have a dog and the top helps keep a lot of dog hair out.

So, I'm going to return it and looking at a few others. Here;s some link, any tihoughts?

AquaticLife T5 HO Light Link Fixture - Marine

CoraLife High Output T5 Lamp Fixtures, Aquarium T 5 Fixture | PetSolutions

Thinking this might be more than I need but like the features.
Coralife Lunar Aqualight T5 Lamp High Output Fixture


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I like the bottom one, because everyone end up with Corals sooner or later.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

I ended up with the coralife dual fixture. It works much better than the zoomed for me. ONly reason I didn't go with the quad fixture is this is really a experimental tank to see if I like and can keep it up. If so, wifes already said a larger tank can be started in the spring. I'm thinking either a 75 g corner or 100/125 g pentagon.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

NA, 300 GALLON TANK....Thats a big tank..


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Trust me, if space weren't an issue, I would go bigger, lol. :wink:


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

That's a nice light. I have to upgrade mine too. I may scrap the 75 FOWLR and go with a 29gal nano reef. Simply because I don't think I'll ever save the money up to outfit the 75.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

AH, its not all that bad to outfit a tank. You can use all used equipment, its not like a car. I've gotten all my stuff off E-Bay. =) And the stuff still works.

Heres some LED lighting. Food for thought, I've been looking at these for awhile now.
LED Spotlight IP65 Waterproof RGB Colour Changing LED Floodlight 10W 20W 30W 50W | eBay


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know, those ship from Hong Kong. Had a bad experience with someone sending me a counterfeit coin instead of a Minnie Mouse costume from China. (I'm not that disappointed about not getting the costume though, just one less piece of junk in the house). With 66K in feedback maybe the light guy is legit.

That coin was probably made from lead..I should find it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

YIKES. Well, if it makes you feel better, I've bought lots o stuff form E-Bay, and have yet to have an issue.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Have to agree same here, have never had a bad experience and order stuff off ebay and sometimes Hong Kong, only thing you have to be careful is A LOT of electrical stuff on there from Hong Kong is 240v NOT USA/Canada 110v, simply travel adapter rated for the product will solve it but something to keep in mind.

Want to ask a quick question for comparison on those lights, what size tanks would you recommend for the different power rating 10w etc...?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

18" Depth tank. And you would need a few of those lights, depending on the length of the tank. I'm thinking like 6-8 for a 6' long tank.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

I am not advanced enough to try those lights on my own. After a bit of experience maybe.
What do think about these recommendations overall (good, bad., overkill) and specifically for the 75? $2000 is a bit steep. 
I was thinking about pendants since I think they look cool, make the tank look like a piece of art.:lol:
24 Aquarium Light 24 Inch Aquarium Light 24 Aquarium Lighting 36 Aquarium Light 36 Inch Aquarium Light 36 Aquarium Lighting 48 Aquarium Light 48 Inch Aquarium Light 48 Aquarium Lighting 72 Aquarium Light 72 Inch Aquarium Light 72 Aquarium Lighting


----------

